# Serveur Synology non visible dans Finder...



## stéphane83 (10 Septembre 2011)

Salut,
Avant le passage à Lion je pouvais voir depuis le finder mon serveur synology 110J.
Depuis et malgré la dernière mise à jour du DSM je ne vois toujours pas le serveur:
Ce qui est embêtant pour sélectionner mes dossiers cibles de sauvegarde...


----------



## Travel (20 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis sous Tiger sur un Mac PPC et sous Snow Leopard sur un Mac Intel. Dans les deux cas, je n'arrive pas à faire monter sur le bureau le Synology DS212+, ceci tant en local que via Internet; pourtant dans le Panneau de Configuration, le Mac est activé.

Si vous connaissez la manip précise à mettre en oeuvre, je suis preneur.

Avec mes remerciements anticipés.

Très cordialement.


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Janvier 2012)

Travel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis sous Tiger sur un Mac PPC et sous Snow Leopard sur un Mac Intel. Dans les deux cas, je n'arrive pas à faire monter sur le bureau le Synology DS212+, ceci tant en local que via Internet; pourtant dans le Panneau de Configuration, le Mac est activé.
> 
> ...



Il faut aller dans la fenêtre du Finder/ barre latérale /serveurs connectés.
L'accès se fait en précisant le nom ou l'admin du syno et le mot de passé comme l'accès vers un Time capsule en local.
Car le syno ne se monte pas : 
L'accès se fait depuis la barre latérale du Finder.
Bien sur, il faut cocher cette option dans les préférérences du Finder pour visualiser le serveur.


----------



## Travel (20 Janvier 2012)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Il faut aller dans la fenêtre du Finder/ barre latérale /serveurs connectés.
> L'accès se fait en précisant le nom ou l'admin du syno et le mot de passé comme l'accès vers un Time capsule en local.
> Car le syno ne se monte pas :
> L'accès se fait depuis la barre latérale du Finder.
> Bien sur, il faut cocher cette option dans les préférérences du Finder pour visualiser le serveur.


Message à l'attention de stéphane83

Merci. Le NAS apparaît bien dans la barre latérale. Pour l'heure, seul un dossier vide est présent, celui de NetBackup. Curieusement, bien que le NAS soit paramètré avec un mot de passe, le dossier NetBackut est accessible et le Mac ne réclame aucun nom ou mot de passe !

Très cordialement


----------



## stéphane83 (20 Janvier 2012)

Travel a dit:


> Message à l'attention de stéphane83
> 
> Merci. Le NAS apparaît bien dans la barre latérale. Pour l'heure, seul un dossier vide est présent, celui de NetBackup. Curieusement, bien que le NAS soit paramètré avec un mot de passe, le dossier NetBackut est accessible et le Mac ne réclame aucun nom ou mot de passe !
> 
> Très cordialement



Il faut configurer les privilèges d' utilisateurs dans ton nas concernant l'accès aux dossiers.
Ensuite depuis le Finder tu te connectes avec ton compte admin ou un autre.
Car, c'est étrange que tu ne vois que ce dossier net backup.
Configure bien les accès aux dossiers musique vidéos et tous autres dossiers partagés que tu peux créer dans ton nas.
C'est tout l'intérêt des Nas : de pouvoir accéder à ses dossiers, les partager, en local ou depuis internet.
Surtout que la nouvelle beta DSM4 des synology est très intéressante (dont une sorte de dropbox).


----------

